# Hello



## Antighsiothail (Sep 1, 2018)

I started my MA career in the early 70's, as a 20 year old, doing Kempo Karate with a sensei called Mike Mulroy in Bolton, Lancashire. After about 2.5 to 3 years moved away and couldn't find anything I liked where we lived. I did join a Kung Fu club but wasn't impressed by the instructor so left after 12 months.
Another move brought me to Lancaster where I joined an Aikikai club under sensei's Ted Price and Steve Nardone, I think I was there just over 2 years.
Next move joined a jiu jitsu club but as getting on a bit now only went for about 12 months as some previous injuries (not MA related) were starting to take the enjoyment away.
Then I found a Ki Aikido club, joined and trained there for 13 years. My sensei there trained under Koichi Tohei in Japan and still trains under his (ex) european representative.
Retirement came calling and with it yet another move. Did no training of any sort for a couple of years then was put in touch, through the Ki club, with someone who had moved to the area and wanted to learn Aikido. So now I have a couple of people who I teach Aikido to on a regular basis, hoping to expand it to about half a dozen. Not exactly a club at the moment just a casual sort of meeting. As such I don't make any charge whatsoever, I do it because I enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## marques (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your future input.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome to a fellow Aikidoka


----------



## now disabled (Sep 3, 2018)

Antighsiothail said:


> I started my MA career in the early 70's, as a 20 year old, doing Kempo Karate with a sensei called Mike Mulroy in Bolton, Lancashire. After about 2.5 to 3 years moved away and couldn't find anything I liked where we lived. I did join a Kung Fu club but wasn't impressed by the instructor so left after 12 months.
> Another move brought me to Lancaster where I joined an Aikikai club under sensei's Ted Price and Steve Nardone, I think I was there just over 2 years.
> Next move joined a jiu jitsu club but as getting on a bit now only went for about 12 months as some previous injuries (not MA related) were starting to take the enjoyment away.
> Then I found a Ki Aikido club, joined and trained there for 13 years. My sensei there trained under Koichi Tohei in Japan and still trains under his (ex) european representative.
> Retirement came calling and with it yet another move. Did no training of any sort for a couple of years then was put in touch, through the Ki club, with someone who had moved to the area and wanted to learn Aikido. So now I have a couple of people who I teach Aikido to on a regular basis, hoping to expand it to about half a dozen. Not exactly a club at the moment just a casual sort of meeting. As such I don't make any charge whatsoever, I do it because I enjoy it.




a' bheil gaidhlig agad?


----------

